# Are Y'all OK?



## Avid Archer (Jan 23, 2017)

Just wanting to hear from the folks in south GA that are in the areas that were hit by the tornadoes over the weekend. Just based on the news coverage on the Atlanta TV stations there are at least 14 dead and devastating damage. 

God Bless everyone affected by these storms. 

-Dave


----------



## Clipper (Jan 23, 2017)

Avid Archer said:


> Just wanting to hear from the folks in south GA that are in the areas that were hit by the tornadoes over the weekend. Just based on the news coverage on the Atlanta TV stations there are at least 14 dead and devastating damage.
> 
> God Bless everyone affected by these storms.
> 
> -Dave



My thoughts, also.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 24, 2017)

Avid Archer said:


> Just wanting to hear from the folks in south GA that are in the areas that were hit by the tornadoes over the weekend. Just based on the news coverage on the Atlanta TV stations there are at least 14 dead and devastating damage.
> 
> God Bless everyone affected by these storms.
> 
> -Dave



Fine right here in Columbia County - those poor folks down in Southern Georgia.....wow!


----------



## DeereMan95 (Jan 24, 2017)

Avid Archer said:


> Just wanting to hear from the folks in south GA that are in the areas that were hit by the tornadoes over the weekend. Just based on the news coverage on the Atlanta TV stations there are at least 14 dead and devastating damage.
> 
> God Bless everyone affected by these storms.
> 
> -Dave



I live in between of the areas hit the hardest, and one area (Rochelle) where a whole pecan orchard was taken out wasn't but about 12 miles from my house. I am probalbly an hr east of Albany and 30-40 mins north of Adel the lord was with us. We got around ten inches of rain throughout the weekend.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Jan 24, 2017)

My uncle was hit hard been there since Sunday helping. He filmed it on his go pro as it came over, good friend of mine works for the news here.

Here's the story and film of the area.

http://www.walb.com/story/34333890/video-albany-man-captures-deadly-tornado-on-camera


Physically fine but a lot of work left to do. Prays are needed.


----------

